# [Batch] aus einer datei ein bestimmtes wort auslesen?



## Nawi0 (10. November 2009)

Hallo erstmal 

also ich hatte vor eine batch zu schreiben mit der man via cacls Dateien "Sperren"kann 

jetz um das ganze etwas sicherer zu machn dachte ich mir das ganze mit pw zu machn


```
@echo off
if not exist cab.cab (
    set z=1
    set z0=1
    goto 999
    ) ELSE (
    goto 2
    )
:2
if not exist cacls.exe goto 500

:999
echo 0123>cab.cab
:9999
set /a z=%z%+%z0%
echo %random%>>cab.cab
if not %z% == 100 goto 9999
command /c tmp
pause
goto 2
```

so das is das was ich bis jetz hab

nun wollte ich aber eine bestimmte zahlen / Buchstabenvolge aus cab.cab auslesen


```
%random%"meinpw"%random%
```

so das ich das passwort wenigstenns etwas verschleiern kann gibts da ne möglichkeit?

auch so das der user das passwort ändern kann...!


----------



## Nawi0 (20. November 2009)

weis keiner was?


----------

